# LMB- Last Minute Bag



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok, a few people have asked me recently ehat the stardard survival pack/BOB/ what ever you wanna call it, consists of. Im pretty sure what ive told them is possibly one if the longest lists in human history. Thry wanted to know ehat to put in a bag if something happened and they weren't prepared and they had to leave. What house hold things should they put in their backpacks at the last minute? Hince the term LMB


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's a generic list to get one to think about what you actually have on hand to grab and toss into a pack on the way to the front door...just what you'd want for a couple of days, but thinking back to the basics for survival essentials:

Shelter (emergency blanket, tarp, fleece blanket and/or clothes, gloves [leather or cotton, insulated or not]...clothes, technically, can be shelter, but should include additional layers for changing weather...don't forget that wool insulates even when wet);

Water (filter/purification bottle, iodine tabs or other chemical purification, bottled water...but definitely have a day's worth ready to go, plus means to purify more at any opportunity);

Food (bars, peanut butter, anything high-calorie that they can eat on the go w/o cooking...3 days minimum supply);

Fire, to eventually be able to cook, and obviously to keep warm during poor weather or cold nights (striker and tinder, magnesium/striker, several dozen water-proof matches...lighters don't work well if they get wet...learn to make friction fires);

Basic first aid (even if it's just a few self-adhesive flex-fabric bandages, pads, tape, burn cream or triple A/B, gastrointestinal relief and pain meds/fever reducers if desired...it's better than nothing at all);

Sanitation/Hygiene (1 roll TP and any other personal hygiene items you would prefer not to be without);

Lighting (candles [aid in fire-starting as well], compact single-cell LED flashlight and spare alkaline batteries...a higher-powered compact LED flashlight and spare batteries, if desired...both of metal construction with o-ring seals for water resistance and durability);

Tools (multi-tool with several blade types, pliers, wire cutter, wood-saw, drivers, etc, or at least a lock-back knife with partial serrated blade and fine edge combination...a pocket sharpening system is nice to have on hand as well);

The above would probably be the minimum I'd want to have ready to go for a LMB.

Anything that has multiple uses for survival should be considered, as they save weight and space. If one is interested enough in having items on hand, maybe they will be interested in having it packed and ready to go at a moment's notice...it just doesn't make sense not to...just get it ready and you don't have to think about it when you're likely going to be a bit panicky as it is...one less thing to think about in the end.

In reality, one should consider expanding this list to their preferences, add weapons, small cooking gear, dehydrated/freeze-dried foods or whatever, and just having it in a pack, ready to grab and go.

I will admit that having all off the gear I possess didn't happen overnight, and for those who would want just the basics, it doesn't take long or cost a lot of coin.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

No one should wait until the last minute when they have the opportunity to prepare. I'd say what you need is exactly what you would put in a BOB. If you wait to the last minute and do it in a rush, some things won't be on hand and some things you'll forget in your rush. That's why you do it in advance. The time isn't spent on packing. The time goes into figuring out what you need, shopping for items that aren't already on hand, etc.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hmmm from a normal house hold what is that  lemme see what is here that is normal house stuff. 

We have fat wood by the fire place and a long spouted lighter those ought to get chucked in. As well as the candles scattered here and there about the house mostly for decorative reasons. Id grab the pliers and screwdrivers out of the utiity drawer in the kitchen as well as th eold bic lighters and books of matches and stuf that collects there stick em in a zip lock bag and then toss the rest of that package in the bag as well lots of uses for sealable bags. there are several acrylic fleece blankets in the living room blanket stash those would go. Trash bags from the kitchen the bigger ones at least. Batteries and flashlights from the battery and bulb cabinet grab em all will sort out the good from the bad later. Couple of the kitchen knives a good large blade for one and at least one paring size more is fine cutting tools are handy for lots of stuff. a medium sized metal cook pot some silverware and paper plates or plastic bowls. From the "junk" drawers a couple decks of cards a note pad a fstful of wooden pencils and pens and stuff. rubber bands why not they may be useful fire starter if nothing else once burning they are hard to put out and burn pretty hot if stinky and smoky. Bathroom hmmm tooth brushes tooth paste toilet paper couple towels (stick em in a trash bag to stay dry) bars of soap first aid itmes peroxide Iodine if you have some can be used for the normal disinfection and as water purifier not tasty but safe. rubbing alcohol cotton balls (chuck em in with the towels) (oh and put the tp in a bag to. Razors shave creame combs brushes and might as well grab a few comfort cosmetics and stuff. Lotions, hand sanitizer and odds and ends of lib bsalm (grab lipstick it is almost as good as a chap stic and can be used to leave marks notes rtc) Laundry room get the bleach good water purifier hope its unscented but even if it is better than bad water. dryer lint, fabric softener (good to clean fire burned on food and stuff form pots and pans just soak in water in pan) static sheets are also supposed to be good insect repellant Get the chapstics and stuff that tends to collect in there as well change loose cash. then to the bedroms. non cotton blankets foam type pillow, batteries charging gear for phones and stuff (might get lucky and have a chance to recharge) cord strings (can even cut cords form blinds curtains etc clothes think layers avoid cotton get the wool and polyester blends esp some fleece if you have it. Think abut maybe some darker earth tones as well as the bright stuff. socks several pairs underwear too of course but dont you forget those socks. comfortable boots or shoes skip pretty get durable and comfortable. spare pair if there is room. Kleenex, lotions, chapsticks carmex pocket hand sanitizers pocket knife watch a couple books. baseball bat golf club preferably a iron change mad money stash important papers home defense gun and ammo. Closets clothing get some stuff that seems too heavy or light for the season perception of adequate can change when you cannot find a place to get in shelter for a couple days and your food supply is low and you are running on empty. 

Back to the ktichen and grab any grab and go non refrigerated food you have bars, cookies, peanut butter , Then any dry stuff like noodles rice beans and some dry season packets and bottles of spices and stuff to flavor whatever you are able to heat up and cook then some canned stuff remember you gotta carry it but spam, tuna, ham, chicken the high fat meats and stuff first then some of the prepared stuff like raviolli, spagehtti O's if you are grabbing soup and if you do get em last get the cream of somthings that have more calloric content first. 

That s what I get off the top of my head of course it will vary by the home and the homemaker.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

jsriley, that has got to be the best run thro gh i could hve imagined. Di yo actually run theough your house as yo did it?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I love lists, they get me thinking about our weak points and how to strengthen them. Most of what has been mentioned we have included already in various stash points, caches, remote locations away from the house, or in our BOBs.
Copies of insurance, ID, bills, account numbers, cash in small bills,household inventory updated twice a year at time change are all included in our BOBs which are discreetly placed at house exit points (multiple somewhat identical sets of gear). Flashlight/headlamp and whistle are easily accessible along with sturdy shoes for each family member. The gear is hidden from everyday company/guests but easily retrieved. These are the bare minimum we would grab on our way out. My EDC goes everywhere with me, GHBs in each vehicle.
If we had any extra time, which I seriously dont count on, we would grab up sentimental objects that can't be replaced. For my kids, that would be items usually near their beds such as journal, pillow, favorite stuffed animal.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Love jsriley's list! I'd add a few family pictures too. Would come in handy if we got split up somehow and needed to ask people if they'd seen family members.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

forlovofsmoke, 90% of your minimum list is in my truck all the time.
No water or food, I carry that out everyday as I leave.
No tent, to many knives, no guns/projectile weapons.
So i have to do some more work.
I agree that you should have a car/truck BOB/LMB ready in the BOV.
What if you were not at home & had to meet the Family at the BOL.
What if you are cut off, you can not get home or to the BOL.:eyebulge:
You will need the BOB/LMB in your truck/car.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

cazetofamo said:


> jsriley, that has got to be the best run thro gh i could hve imagined. Di yo actually run theough your house as yo did it?


Well not exactly I closed my eyes and used my pornagraphic memory to recall what all I have seen in the locations I couldn't see from the puter  

And I actually kinda monitor the supplies of some of those things to make sure there is planty on hand so in alot of cases we actually have far more of thinbgs than a "normal" househld would have. Except for Chapstics I swear I could open a chapstick stand. everyone wants em and use em all the time but nobody ever carries one with em so get more and more and more of em things reproduce like rabbits. Me ont eh other hand I"m still working on the same two little GLASS (then new ones have been plastic for quite a while now) jars of carmex I had in my bags when I shopped out to the first dust up in the sandbox  I use the stuff just not at a high rate of consumption.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just thought I'd throw a rock in the mix....

If they are so unprepared now, what makes them think they could keep up with a list of things to grab on the way out?

It's a honest question.

I'm thinking LMB is a non starter...just saying

Jimmy


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

jsriley--- did you mean PHOTOgrahic memory? 

#snickers


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

No mama that has been a long standing joke in my family suprisingly coming from my grandfather and who knows where he got it. glad someone noticed its no fun unless someone snickers 

Ya know I completely skipped the garage. on my trip around the house. And I left out things like around here half the houses would have a hunting rifle and a 22 and or a "granddads olds shotgun" in the garage would likely be some fishing stuff maybe some vise grips, if they are heading out in the car or truck maybe they have a few extra quarts of oil in the garage the rest of a jug of anti freeze, double handful of nails and a hammer, shanty shacks have to start somehow ya know. Maybe a hand saw dont see much need in grabbing the skil saw. tape measure dunno why sure I can think of somthin to do with it, maybe my shanty shack wont be as crooked as everyone elses. bungiee straps ratchet straps wd 40, duct tape (The golden duo ya know) wire insulated and bailing type. cordage rope, GArages vary soooooo much from family to family you just never know mine has a reloading outfit anda WHole bunch of hard preps (basically the stuff that can take a little wider temp swing) but other folks have all kinds of weird stuff in theres like cars aNd maintenance stuff, or bicycles motorcycles, skidoo ands stuff. But probably a good place to hit before you run away. And yeah I figure if they are awake enoguh to be wanting this list then they might as well go ahead and start a bag that covers teh stuff they DONT have at home and oughtta. sorry for all the typing mistakes but I just got up my pain meds are working yet and my fingers are killing me please dibt excoim me


----------

